# Navy/off white pillow ticking



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I bought about 5 yds. very cheap. Is there ANY article of clothing I can make from this that would not look strange? Do not need/want to make pillow covers or curtains out of this fabric.Thanks for any other ideas.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shorts, hat, jacket, apron.

Mon


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

An apron would be perfect as it is med. thick 100% cotton. Will make one pair of shorts for sure.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Did not mean to put angry red face on here. On cell phone and haven't had my second cup of coffee yet..


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used it as the border on a jean quilt...I was going to donate it but my son said , no, he liked it. I need to make another...I like to donate the jean ones as they are heavier.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How about some oven mitts, or hot pads? With good padding ought to look great.

Mon


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It makes beautiful throw pillows. Maybe a big overstuffed pillow for the floor.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I made cute overalls for babies, and aprons and shop aprons.


----------

